# Experienced Guitar Player LF Serious Commitment



## psychotik (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking for:

-Established POP/ROCK/COUNTRY ACT who can GUARANTEE GIGS and PRACTICES WEEKLY

-a HIGH degree of MUSICIANSHIP and DEDICATION

I have:

-10+ years in PERFORMANCE (GUITAR)
-REALISTIC VIEWS and POPULAR MUSIC sense (INDUSTRY)
-GIG WORTHY GEAR 
-COMMITMENT and DEDICATION

Please do not hesitate to contact: 

matt <at> horto.ca

I am located in Cambridge currently but will be relocating to Toronto in the next 4-8 months.


----------

